# Please could you give me a five-lira note in my change?



## seitt

Greetings,

Sometimes when a shopkeeper is about to give me change, I wish to ask if he can please give me a five lira note in the change he gives me.

Please, how can I phrase this request in Turkish?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## DemirKSK

Hey Simon;
I didn't get the point; but 
if you meant "5 lira change in banknote" -- > "Paraüstünü kâğıt 5'lik alabilir miyim? "


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - the point is simply that I find it convenient to have a few 5 lira notes with me, so if I'm running out I ask for some in the change.

Ah, could perhaps the following be nearer to my meaning? "Paraüstünde bir iki kâğıt 5'lik alabilir miyim?" I say this because I don't want all my change in 5 lira notes, just some of it, perhaps a very small portion of it as one or two are enough.


----------



## SARI7

It is sufficient and better to say what you said in your question, omitting the part "paraüstünde". 
So you can say " bir iki kağıt 5'lik alabilir miyim?"
Then s/he will give your change, and 5-10 lira of it as 5 lira notes.


----------



## seitt

> So you can say " bir iki kağıt 5'lik alabilir miyim?"



Many thanks, I'll say this.

Just in case I did want to include the word "paraüstü" in my sentence, what would be the most natural (or least unnatural) thing to say, please?


----------



## Rallino

I would just say: _Paraüstünde bir iki tane de 5'lik bulunsun zahmet olmazsa._


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - is the function of the 'de' here to indicate that you are expecting there to be banknotes and coins other than five lira notes in the change too?


----------



## Rallino

Precisely


----------



## seitt

Much obliged and best wishes.


----------



## Reverence

People usually tend to consider constructing simpler and shorter sentences until they feel confident enough in their command of a given language. Here are a couple alternatives:

- Üstünü beşlik verebilir misiniz?
- Beşlik olursa, bir zahmet...


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - excellent advice for beginners is there too.



> - Üstünü beşlik verebilir misiniz?


Would that not mean that you want only a 5 lira note (or five lira notes) in your change?


----------



## SARI7

seitt said:


> Many thanks - excellent advice for beginners is there too.
> 
> 
> Would that not mean that you want only a 5 lira note (or five lira notes) in your change?


Yes, it means you want all your change in 5s.


----------



## Reverence

seitt said:


> Would that not mean that you want only a 5 lira note (or five lira notes) in your change?



Indeed. Assuming you only need one 5-lira note and don't care how the rest is returned, we can change the examples as follows:

- Bir tane beşlik verebilir misiniz?
- Bir tanesi beşlik olursa, bir zahmet...

If using the word "para üstü" is really necessary, a possible way to add that is:

- Para üstünün içinde bir tane beşlik olabilir mi?

It's indeed difficult to include "para üstü" and keep it short at the same time. It will only serve to lengthen the sentence without adding anything of substance.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


----------

